# STUTTGART | Stuttgart 21 | U/C



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Stuttgart 21* is a railway and urban development project in Stuttgart, Germany. It is a part of the Stuttgart–Augsburg new and upgraded railway and the Magistrale for Europe (Paris—Vienna) in the framework of the Trans-European Networks. Its core is a renewed Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof, amongst some 57 kilometres (35 miles) of new railways, including some 30 kilometres (19 miles) of tunnels and 25 kilometres (16 miles) of high-speed lines.
> 
> The project was officially announced in April 1994. Construction work began on 2 February 2010. As of March 2013, total costs are officially estimated at 6.5 billion euros, the previous estimate being 4.5 billion euros in 2009.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuttgart_21



Pieter Strohm said:


> Zum Umbau des Hauptbahnhof Stuttgart gibt es momentan diese Visualisierungen (Aldinger+Wolf):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Status of construction works Aug-2017:*









http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...halle-bauarbeiten/mediaParameter/show/Medium/


















http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...a/bauabschnitt-16/mediaParameter/show/Medium/









http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...a/bauabschnitt-16/mediaParameter/show/Medium/









http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...edia/nordkopf-s21/mediaParameter/show/Medium/









http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...hme-staatsgalerie/mediaParameter/show/Medium/


















http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...sammler-nesenbach/mediaParameter/show/Medium/


----------



## Dichtefan (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Is the project on time?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

thanks for the updates


----------



## easy_gamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Dichtefan said:


> Thanks for the update. Is the project on time?


the first deadline was 2008.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

The actual completion date ist 2021, but the Deutsche Bahn told recently the entry into service will be 2023.
Furthermore some part of the project had been out-sourced to be finished even later.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*construction site main station*













































http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...dia/kelchstuetzen/mediaParameter/show/Medium/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

THE PROJECT'S BENEFITS


> The Stuttgart–Ulm rail project incorporates the reconstruction of the Stuttgart rail node, the building of a fast line from Wendlingen to Ulm, a major urban development plan, plus the extension and upgrading of a number of train stations. This will lead to scores of changes and improvements for Stuttgart and Baden-Württemberg alike.


CONCEPT FOR A NEW CITY

*Aerial of Stuttgart 21 and urban development:*


















http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...halle-bauarbeiten/mediaParameter/show/Medium/
http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul.../europaviertel-a1/mediaParameter/show/Medium/

*Urban planning framework plan*



















Section A1 - Europa district (under construction)
Section A2/A3 - Schlossgartenviertel (proposed)
Section B - New Rosenstein quarter (proposed)
Section C1/C2 - Nordbahnhof/Löwentor (under construction/proposed)

Source: http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ulm.de/en/details/urban-planning/


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope the new station is more future-proof than for instance the underground S-Bahn station at Hbf. Especially during rush hour it's a zoo down there, and a single escalator + some stairs are simply not enough.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, i know that escalator very well. :lol:
This escalator is the nightmare of all "Pendlers" every morning.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Although I was and still am for Stuttgart 21, I am quite shocked that so much of the area of the former railway tracks will be filled with buildings. I turns out that almost none of the new space will be turned into a park. A big opportunity is lost for Stuttgart. I know that some buildings are needed to finance the project, but they should have built some skyscrapers on a small area instead. Not those boring lowrise districts that are now under construction in many German cities.

I remember that thousands of additional trees were promised, but I do not see where they could be located.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

The two parts of the Stuttgart 21 project:

*Stuttgart rail node restructuring (S21):*

Total line length: 57 km
Of which high-speed line: 20 km
Of which tunnels and cuttings: 33 km
Number of tunnels and cuttings: 16
Number of bridges: 18
Number of stations: 3
Stabling sidings: 1
Planned inauguration: 2021
Maximum speed: 250 km/h

New stations in Stuttgart:
New main station
New station at airport and trade fair grounds
Mittnachtstraße S-Bahn station
Untertürkheim stabling sidings

Urban Planning:
Europa district and Schlossgartenviertel
Rosenstein district

http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...ct/s21-restructuring-the-stuttgart-rail-node/


*Wendlingen–Ulm new-build line (NBS):*

Total line length: 59.6 km
Of which tunnels: 30.4 km
Maximum speed: 250 km/h
Number of tunnels (>500 m): 5
Number of railway overpasses: 17
Number of road bridges: 20
Planned inauguration: 2021

http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...roject/nbl-the-new-build-wendlingen-ulm-line/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Filstal-Bridge length: 485/472m*






This bridge connects 2 tunnels (8.8km and 4.8km) at the new railway line Wendlingen-Ulm.




































http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...n/baustellendetail/bereich/baustellenbereich/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

General advice: There also is a global Stuttgart projects thread now! 

Check to see what's upcoming in construction projects in the city:

* STUTTGART | Projects & Construction *


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*construction site main station Oct-2018*































































http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...rste-kelchstuetze/mediaParameter/show/Medium/


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Filstal-Bridge length: 485/472m*



















Source


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Absolutely amazing progress. Its starts to look like a railway station already.


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*main station northern portal 03-2019:*










Link/more pics


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*First rails are laid*

http://www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ul...egt/newsParameter/detail/News/datum/20190807/










Construction of the first meter of solid road on the open track (but only on the route between Wendlingen and Ulm, not in Stuttgart yet :lol


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*Large hall of the main station will be rebuilt from this Wednesday (PR 2019-08-12)*

At the beginning of 2020, the reconstruction of the historic Bonatzbau in Stuttgart will begin in order to create room for two light-flooded levels with around 50 shops, a new hotel and DB service offers in a modern appearance.
The large hall of Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof closes, it will be dismantled and rebuilt for at least five years. A hotel and a shopping mall are to be created.

Until the 14th of August, travelers and visitors to the station can still take advantage of the offer of the remaining shops and service facilities within the Bonatzbau. From 15 August, the building will be largely available only as a staying area.
However, all travel-related service facilities will continue to be fully available to customers during the conversion period. Deutsche Bahn has developed a comprehensive interim concept with the three zones "Travel", "Service" and "Waiting".

Coinciding with the changes within the Bonatzbau on Monday, August 12, also the new connecting bridge between the station building and cross platform were put into operation. In order to be able to erect additional chandeliers for the new transit station, the current connecting bridge between the tracks 11 and 12 and the station building must be replaced. As a new connection, a new pedestrian bridge at the height of tracks 15 and 16 has been built in recent months.

PRESS RELEASE DB

*Visuals:*


















DB Projekt Stuttgart–Ulm GmbH


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE S21*

*construction site main station*














































*Filder Tunnel portal/9.5 km tunnel from main station to Filder region*










*Filder region - Wendlingen (section 1.4)*




























LINK1
LINK2
LINK3
LINK4
LINK5


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE S21*

*New Neckar bridge Bad Cannstatt*



















*Verzweigungs- und Kreuzungsbauwerk Ehmannstraße*










*Ober-/Untertürkheim*



















LINK1
LINK2
LINK3


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

*CONSTRUCTION UPDATE NBS WENDLINGEN-ULM*

*Wendlingen Albvorlandtunnel (section 2.1 A/B)*










*Filstal bridge (section 2.2)*



















*Steinbühltunnel/Portal Hohenstadt (section 2.2)*










*Albhochfläche (section 2.3)*




























*Portal Dornstadt (section 2.4)*










*Portal Ulm (section 2.4/2.5 A1)*










LINK1
LINK2
LINK3
LINK4
LINK5
LINK6
LINK7


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. This is a huge project with a lot of disruption in central Stuttgart. I know it met with fierce opposition, but how is the mood today?


----------



## Skalka (Apr 10, 2014)

There are still ritualistic demonstrations on Monday, but that's it. It's under construction and it's especially apparent when you drive by the Wilhelma (Stuttgart Zoo) as they've moved the LRT station that used to be in the way near the _Rosensteintunnel_ much closer to the actual entrance.

I live in a town due north from Stuttgart and whereas I've visited the Wilhelma once as an adult again some years ago, there are instances where I just park my car in the Wilhelma multi-level car park and only pay €5 maximum a day when I really need to attend something in Stuttgart. It's not that far from Bad Canstatt with Hans-Martin-Schleyer-Halle and Porsche Arena, you can take the U14 and you can walk by the exit turnpike by night, access the ticket automat and drive home.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing project!

Any updates?

I just wish they would build taller housing on reclaimed land, if Stuttgart is anything like Munich the city would need houndreds of thousands of new housing units.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Any news? @a57046d


----------



## a57046d (Oct 18, 2016)

construction site main station Mar 2022































































MEDIATHEK


Multimediale Elemente zum Bahnprojekt Stuttgart–Ulm.




www.bahnprojekt-stuttgart-ulm.de


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks still far away from completion. When is it expected?

What's the point of those big flower like pillars if they don't let light in? they seem like a lot of wasted volume.


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

lezgotolondon said:


> Looks still far away from completion. When is it expected?
> 
> What's the point of those big flower like pillars if they don't let light in? they seem like a lot of wasted volume.



They do let light in. It's supposed to be completed in 2025.
Here you can see it at around 2:50


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

TM_Germany said:


> They do let light in. It's supposed to be completed in 2025.
> Here you can see it at around 2:50


2025?

it’s taking ages!

it’s making crossrail look a well planned and executed project.

Not much light to be honest, i am curious to see how it would look like when finished.


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes, it's been delayed multiple times, as unfortunately usual with the overarching bureacracy in Germany's public construction projects.
The skylights are still covered with a protective cover. Obviously it will let in more light once the glass roofs are completed.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

TM_Germany said:


> Yes, it's been delayed multiple times, as unfortunately usual with the overarching bureacracy in Germany's public construction projects.
> The skylights are still covered with a protective cover. Obviously it will let in more light once the glass roofs are completed.


A huge part of the delays were also the constant protests and NIMBYs. Including public referendum that stopped construction.


----------

